# UFC to team up with 50 cent (Dana White video blog)



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Interesting partnership for the UFC, but still kind of unclear to me what this is going to be (live music like for Affliction events?). 

Source: Dana White's latest video blog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSgV33OxY4Y

The video is 11 mn long so if you wanna catch the 50 cent part only, just click on the link below (yeah I'm a geek like that :thumb02 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSgV33OxY4Y#t=7m51s

Anybody has a better idea of what this partnership is going to be?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I watched it this morning and was thinking what the will be doing together, I think it may be like a live performance or something with the UFC.
Dana is such a big head though lol, Did you here him name dropping while he was in the car like if he is friends with all the big stars.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Five mins in the video is funny for a bit, the rest is just Dana showing off how cool he is.
Plus his kids don't have their seatbelts on in the car, bad parenting.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

seems as though its all about licensing 50 cents music to use when the fighters enter.
btw gotta love wandi!!


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

good stuff, yeah its probably about 50 promoting the UFC, being associated with it, maybe having music for entrances/the ufc game etc.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

nice ! WAR DANA!


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I could definitely do without hearing more of 50 Cent's music.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i love these video blogs


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea me 2 ! gets me even more pumped!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

50 Cent has done any decent music since his first album it all comercialized crap.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

commercialized = money, rappers only care about the money.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

e-thug said:


> commercialized = money, rappers only care about the money.


And the award for the most sweeping, inaccurate statement goes to...


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

XitUp said:


> And the award for the most sweeping, inaccurate statement goes to...


lol its not that inaccurate, most rap videos that i've seen recently are all about displaying the rappers new found wealth haha


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Try checking out some that isn't on MTV :thumb02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Try checking out some that isn't on MTV :thumb02:


they only stay like that till they can get on mtv!

they wish they could be rappin about all their money, they just don't have any.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, A Tribe Called Quest only rapped about other things until they started making money, then they completely changed! Wait a minute ....


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

lo0l :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

They all put the comercialized crap out for money, hell I buy Eminems every record and hate half of it, but its half comercial half good music, 50 just went 100% commercial,


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

50 cent is awful, commercialized, crap. Unfortunatly most, if not all of, mainstream rap isn't much better. Materialistic, empty, drivvle.

There is definetly inspiring, well written, and artful rap, that is full of true emotion. Unfortunatly we don't see or hear much of it on TV or the radio.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Almost any type of music that goes mainstream is clearly about money. Remember who is backing them, record labels that are out to make one thing and one thing only. 

And to be fair, 50 sends out a great message in almost every song he puts out. Get money, huge houses, nice cars, and bitches...what else do you need in life? ; )


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sinister said:


> Almost any type of music that goes mainstream is clearly about money. Remember who is backing them, record labels that are out to make one thing and one thing only.
> 
> And to be fair, 50 sends out a great message in almost every song he puts out. Get money, huge houses, nice cars, and bitches...what else do you need in life? ; )


In the end it is a choice the artist makes. Do they tap into tennagers expendable wealth by making music they can relate to or envy, or do they make music from their soul.

Do the Red Hot Chili Peppers make music to sell records? Sure! But they also write beautiful music with real emotion, void of materialistic bullshit like "money, hoes, cars, & houses". 

Would Bob Dylan still play music if noone listened? Neil Young? Stevie Wonder? RHCP? Beck? True artists write because it is what they want to do, what they love. The wealth is a bonus they get for doing somthing that is truely fullfilling. Some artists, like Kurt Cobain & Eddie Vedder, didn't even enjoy the fame at all. 

So I have to disagree. Music that goes mainstream does not have to be about money. It is just becoming more so that way now than ever. It is up to us as consumers to reject the moronic, money grabbing, materialistic, and soulless artists who are all about image and money.

Reject materialistic rap like 50 cent and his entourage. Reject these made up bands with 16 year old emo kids pretending to write music. Reject Hanna Montana. Reject Ashlee Simpson. 

For god sake feed your soul and listen to somthing from the heart!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Ape City said:


> In the end it is a choice the artist makes. Do they tap into tennagers expendable wealth by making music they can relate to or envy, or do they make music from their soul.
> 
> Do the Red Hot Chili Peppers make music to sell records? Sure! But they also write beautiful music with real emotion, void of materialistic bullshit like "money, hoes, cars, & houses".
> 
> ...


maybe they could do that if they weren't just speaking rhythmically over sampled tracks or tracks premade for them by producers?

obviously there are exceptions to the previously stated scenerio. Unfortunatly it does sum up most of the rap industry to perfection.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> maybe they could do that if they weren't just speaking rhythmically over sampled tracks or tracks premade for them by producers?
> 
> obviously there are exceptions to the previously stated scenerio. Unfortunatly it does sum up most of the rap industry to perfection.


Some artists do all their own beats. But you are right, that is part of the problem with the mainstream artists I was discussing.

I am not a big rap fan, but I dig Immortal Technique. Del Tha Funkee Homosapien is pretty sweet too.

I was gonna rep you but I need to spread.

edit: howd u go all red 69?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Some artists do all their own beats. But you are right, that is part of the problem with the mainstream artists I was discussing.
> 
> I am not a big rap fan, but I dig Immortal Technique. Del Tha Funkee Homosapien is pretty sweet too.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/46110-free-neg-rep-thread.html

One neg from Chris put me like 50k in the neg lol. Fine people like yourself are bringing me closer and closer to green as the days go by!

I don't really do rap but I have been known to enjoy some cypris hill.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

69nites said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/46110-free-neg-rep-thread.html
> 
> One neg from Chris put me like 40k in the neg lol.
> 
> I don't really do rap but I have been known to enjoy some cypris hill.


Oh man that is too funny! Chris' rep power is off the charts, so even just one would do that!

Looks like Fedor was able to fend off the beast


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

MF Doom makes all his own beats and rhymes. :thumb02: There are honestly a ton of hip hop artists that don't rap about any of the things you mentioned, unfortunatly they are mostly underground.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Do the Red Hot Chili Peppers make music to sell records? Sure! But they also write beautiful music with real emotion, void of materialistic bullshit like "money, hoes, cars, & houses".


Red Hot Chili Peppers have been shit since BSSM. Fact.



69nites said:


> maybe they could do that if they weren't just speaking rhythmically over sampled tracks or tracks premade for them by producers?


I love it when people make stupid statements about music they don't get.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers have been shit since BSSM. Fact.
> 
> 
> I love it when people make stupid statements about music they don't get.


did you listen to stadium arcadium? The RHCP grew up and for the most part (with the exception of californication) their music has showed a natural maturing progression.

I know that 99% of rap music is either sampled or manufactured like pop music. I know that 99.9999999% of rappers conform to an image and sound which is 100% unoriginal.

I liked rap when I was younger. Just got sick of it when it turned into cookie cutter pop tunes with a fake attitude.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

69nites said:


> did you listen to stadium arcadium? The RHCP grew up and for the most part (with the exception of californication) their music has showed a natural maturing progression.


In my opinion that maturing progression has led them to be very boring.
By the way, do you know if they are from California, they don't seem to mention it in any songs?



> I know that 99% of rap music is either sampled or manufactured like pop music. I know that 99.9999999% of rappers conform to an image and sound which is 100% unoriginal.


Wrong.



> I liked rap when I was younger. Just got sick of it when it turned into cookie cutter pop tunes with a fake attitude.


Like I said, try listening to stuff that isn't on MTV.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> In my opinion that maturing progression has led them to be very boring.
> By the way, do you know if they are from California, they don't seem to mention it in any songs?
> 
> 
> ...


if you think it's boring you know little about music.

staduim arcadium had some of the most complex guitar/bass parts ever on a RHCP album. just because they don't rap as much doesn't make it boring. 

Perhaps you just miss Flea's stuffed animal pants?

Give me an example of something not on MTV that I can listen to. Something with actual music that isn't sampled.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Ape City said:


> In the end it is a choice the artist makes. Do they tap into tennagers expendable wealth by making music they can relate to or envy, or do they make music from their soul.
> 
> Do the Red Hot Chili Peppers make music to sell records? Sure! But they also write beautiful music with real emotion, void of materialistic bullshit like "money, hoes, cars, & houses".
> 
> ...


Hence why I said "Almost every artist". And to bring up artists like Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and Wonder is back in a time where music wasn't ran by corporate assholes and it was about the music. 

And it's the kids and teeny poppers that cause this lame outrage of Hannah Montanna and The Jonas Brothers, but once they finally hit puberity they fall off the map just like the Backstreet Boys did and N*Sync. 

But don't hate on my man Timberlake, I am man enough to admit I like some of his music. Good club tunes.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Great vidd bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

69nites said:


> if you think it's boring you know little about music.


LoL



> staduim arcadium had some of the most complex guitar/bass parts ever on a RHCP album. just because they don't rap as much doesn't make it boring.


So does prog rog and I find most of that very boring. 



> Perhaps you just miss Flea's stuffed animal pants?


Very clever.



> Give me an example of something not on MTV that I can listen to. Something with actual music that isn't sampled.


Most hip hop artists have tracks that don't use samples but there are very few who don't use them at all.
A lot of stuff by the Roots has live instrumentation in it. Check out the video for What They Do.



Sinister said:


> Hence why I said "Almost every artist". And to bring up artists like Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and Wonder is back in a time where music wasn't ran by corporate assholes and it was about the music.


You're kidding yourself son, the music business has always been the same, we just don't remember the over hyped crap as much as we do the classics. Every generation has both, and lots in between.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> LoL
> 
> 
> So does prog rog and I find most of that very boring.
> ...












I'll look that up and listen as soon as I'm not working .


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> MF Doom makes all his own beats and rhymes. :thumb02: There are honestly a ton of hip hop artists that don't rap about any of the things you mentioned, unfortunatly they are mostly underground.


I actually even find most mainstream rappers mix tapes alot more enjoyable then there actual mainstream realeases, I love diss tracks and what not personally.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Red Hot Chili Peppers have been shit since BSSM. Fact.


C'mon man, you know that is an opinion. 

I love pretty much every album with John Frusciante on it. Fact.

I believe they are growing as artists and will continue to. 



Side note,: I agree, Roots kick ass^^


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

XitUp said:


> And the award for the most sweeping, inaccurate statement goes to...


Name one big rapper that isnt commercialized, because I cant think of any.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

ehh...I would have prefered the Wu Tang Clan


but thats just me.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

50 cents just wants association with the UFC to seem more badass than he actually is


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I could definitely do without hearing more of 50 Cent's music.


I absolutely agree. I saw him, and several other people, at an Anger Management Concert about 4-5 years ago. He was a complete douchebag. 

He kept cutting his song in the middle and telling every to start again. He did this like 5-6 times. Meh, what a waste of space, money, time, attention...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I actually even find most mainstream rappers mix tapes alot more enjoyable then there actual mainstream realeases, I love diss tracks and what not personally.


This is a good point, when you're paying 5 bucks an album, what's not to like? Also, a lot of times these albums have freestyles on them so you can see if the artist is actually good at coming up with things on the spot which makes me respect them more (or less). I love me a good ol' rap throw down!



e-thug said:


> Name one big rapper that isnt commercialized, because I cant think of any.


I'm not entirely sure of your definition of "commercialized" but Lupe Fiasco, Ol' Dirty Bastard, A Tribe Called Quest, .. MF Doom


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Yeah, A Tribe Called Quest only rapped about other things until they started making money, then they completely changed! Wait a minute ....


Hell, even Q-Tip's solo "Amplified" had some really solid tracks, like Things U Do and Let's Ride.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Name one big rapper that isnt commercialized, because I cant think of any.


Define 'big'.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Pathetic! I thought Dana had more taste than this. Involving a pathetic clown like 50 Cent with MMA? One thing I like about MMA is that none of these corn ball rappers aren't really involved with it and don't really know much about MMA or the culture of it. 

God, I hope that this doesn't last because if they start involving a bunch of that hip hop generation crap and these cornball rappers then I will lose interest. I typically don't support anything that involves 50 Cent or Puff Daddy. 

What is he going to do next, make KIMBO a rapper as well and have him start flowing for other fighters since he isn't good enough to fight in the UFC? You know that Dana will want to make some money off of Kimbo and involve him somehow in something. I could see it now, Kimbo and 50 Cent doing a song together with Dana promoting the whole idea. :thumbsdown: :sarcastic05:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

It takes a special kind of person to come out with something that retarded in only their second post, well done.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Xit tell us how you really feel,


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn Xit tell us how you really feel,


LOL, he's usually right though... The guy was a bit of a cornball.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

XitUp said:


> It takes a special kind of person to come out with something that retarded in only their second post, well done.


LOL! And your opinion is what? That the UFC should be teaming up with 50 Cent and his cronies? Oh, that's right you didn't give an opinion. You just came in with a petty insult and nothing else to offer. You can enjoy watching 50 Cent on your MTV and BET shows. I'm interested in the sport of MMA and would rather it stay as close to the classy side as it can. 

Oh, and that is my 3rd post now. 

I guess I must bow to the internet tough guy who has over 1,000 posts now. raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Easy there Tex with the post count talk,

See you were off to a good start on your post and then you totally crossed the line into ridicoulous random shit when you got into Kimbo rapping with Dana promoting him? Thats were you jumped the shark,


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I didn't say anything disrespectful. I might have exaggerated it a bit I'll admit, but I figured that Dana White would know better than to get these clowns involved with the UFC. I figured that he would have learned and seen how stupid all of that extra stuff was with ELITE XC. Or did you not see a quick 5 minutes of that pathetic show they put on BET with all of these rappers and pathetic excuses of MMA fighters who were supposedly competing? Stuff like that is not good for the UFC whom already has a bad reputation because it is a gladiator sport. ELITE XC did not do the sport an favors at all with it's poor representation of the sport and all of the side shows. 

I like it how it is. 

And I didn't bring up post count he did, and it was totally irrelevant and pointless. Get what you give.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Name one big rapper that isnt commercialized, because I cant think of any.


Well Nas is one.


And who cares if some beats are sampled? That's what make hip hop different from other genres. It's not about who plays a guitar the best or the drums, it's about what the artist is saying and how is says it. Flow, wordplay, metaphors, etc etc.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> Well Nas is one.
> 
> 
> And who cares if some beats are sampled? That's what make hip hop different from other genres. It's not about who plays a guitar the best or the drums, it's about what the artist is saying and how is says it. Flow, wordplay, metaphors, etc etc.


that's called poetry not music.

and if you look at it as poetry it's certainly bottom of the barrel stuff.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> it's about what the artist is saying and how is says it. Flow, wordplay, metaphors, etc etc.


I'm sure that is true for real rap fans, but the majority of people who listen to it probably don't care so much. Hence the comercialization.. 
IMO It's fueled by the kind of people that just want to hear about how cool the rapper is and then think they are that cool for listening to it and blaring it out their window. The shallower the better it seems for the main stream.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Red Tex said:


> LOL! And your opinion is what? That the UFC should be teaming up with 50 Cent and his cronies? Oh, that's right you didn't give an opinion. You just came in with a petty insult and nothing else to offer. You can enjoy watching 50 Cent on your MTV and BET shows. I'm interested in the sport of MMA and would rather it stay as close to the classy side as it can.


Nope, I'm not a fan of $0.5 and if the UFC got rid of the lame nu metal I would be pretty happy with their choice of music. My problem was with your generalisation of all hip hop.



> Oh, and that is my 3rd post now.


Go you.



> I guess I must bow to the internet tough guy who has over 1,000 posts now. raise01:


Yup, touch those toes.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

The people in this thread who critisize mainstream rap are just like the Bill Oriely's who critisize the UFC in the sense that neither knows what the hell they are talking about. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of talk about money in hip hop, but it is very much overrexaggerated just like the critics of MMA take things and overrexaggerates them to make a point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No see Bill Oriely takes on MMA despite knowing nothing about it, I listen to alot of rap but the stuff on much music I cant stand.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Waddup Fool said:


> The people in this thread who critisize mainstream rap are just like the Bill Oriely's who critisize the UFC in the sense that neither knows what the hell they are talking about. Don't get me wrong, there is a lot of talk about money in hip hop, but it is very much overrexaggerated just like the critics of MMA take things and overrexaggerates them to make a point.


It is certainly a stereotype, but it's been peddled by MTV/MM and a lot of rappers for quite some time so what can you expect people to think..


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

69nites said:


> that's called poetry not music.
> 
> and if you look at it as poetry it's certainly bottom of the barrel stuff.


The ignorance on this thread just won't stop!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> The ignorance on this thread just won't stop!


tupac would strongly disagree with you. in fact he didn't refer to himself as a musician but a ghetto poet.

I know I'm so ignorant. Apparently so was one of the pioneers and one of the most influential rappers in history ::shrugs::


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

To Xitup and Waddupfool, just so both of you know I'm not some ignorant fool who is just kicking dirt on rap music without knowing anything about it. I grew up on a ton of hip hop and it used to be the main genre of music that I listened to. I didn't just leave rap music alone, rap music left me and every other fan of it behind when it stopped caring about creativity and what is was started out as. 

I know good and well that their are still a ton of great rappers out there. I still listen to Talib kweli, Jedi Mind Tricks, Atmosphere, Common, and Scarface, and many others but over all the majority of the genre has turned into straight trash. Most of it is nothing but exaggerated hood culture, bling bling, and corny ass club songs that are all in poor taste with no substance. 50 Cent is a poster child of it's main stream garbage and negative diatribe and that is all he knows how to push or represent with. 

I just don't want to see the ignorant types of hip hop crowds that follow the 50 Cent types running around jawing off about the UFC and MMA and embarrassing it any more than a clown like Junie Browning already has or that clown from NO with the blonde hair that gets knocked out in every fight after dancing around before the fight and acting like a clown. 50 Cent won't bring in the positive elements that the sport could use.

All Kimbo really brought were a bunch of people that didn't know much about the sport that occasionally check out a card at a friend's house and were exposed to ELITE XC's circuis version of MMA events and many people laughed at it and mimicked it like it was barely above a tough man competition. Not Kimbo's fault, and I'm not trying to blame him for it, but he was the hype machine that brought the 50 Cent type crowds who came around acting like Kimbo was the next Randy Couture or Fedor.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

69nites said:


> that's called poetry not music.
> 
> and if you look at it as poetry it's certainly bottom of the barrel stuff.


No it's called hip hop. Hip hop>>> any other music in the last 200 years.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> No it's called hip hop. Hip hop>>> any other music in the last 200 years.


Are you seriously saying that Hip Hop is better than any other genre of music in the last 200 years? Lol!

Rap, hip hop, call it what you want, the industry has gone down the toilet. It isn't what it used to be when it was first introduced with great artists like Kurtis Blow, Run DMC, EPMD, Big Daddy Kane, MC Lyte, who all rapped about a lot of positive issues about poor communities and struggles that the black communities were facing. many of them rapped about staying off of crack and enabling themselves and promoted creativity at it's best. 

This junk now days is embarrassing and it only gets worse. Even when I do see and hear artists that have some skills it is so hard for me to take any of them seriously any more with it being like 1 out of every 30 rappers who actually have something meaningful to say or make good music. 

The UFC needs to stay far away from this element. They don't need the Hip Hop crowds pouring into MMA venues and attaching their images to the sport. That has killed a lot of the interest in the NBA for years now and David Stern is trying every idea he can think of to distance the NBA from those exact stereotypes and poor imaging that the players brought to it after while.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Red Tex said:


> Are you seriously saying that Hip Hop is better than any other genre of music in the last 200 years? Lol!
> 
> Rap, hip hop, call it what you want, the industry has gone down the toilet. It isn't what it used to be when it was first introduced with great artists like Kurtis Blow, Run DMC, EPMD, Big Daddy Kane, MC Lyte, who all rapped about a lot of positive issues about poor communities and struggles that the black communities were facing. many of them rapped about staying off of crack and enabling themselves and promoted creativity at it's best.
> 
> ...


Dont bother with that dipshit.He's been sending me threatening black power private messages.I alerted the admin to what he is doing.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

_Destruction_ said:


> Dont bother with that dipshit.He's been sending me threatening black power private messages.I alerted the admin to what he is doing.


You're lying. I sent you a PM because I didn't want to call you out in public. I sen't you a message and a responce. I tried not to judge but you just confirmed that you're pathedic.


Red Tex. Trust me I know about 80's and early 90's hip hop, and I like the positive message and im very anti current hip hop, but every song don't have to be up lifting. Legends like Run Dmc, Rakim, Kane etc all rhymed about success, clothes, money etc. It's all about a balance and the game(industry) right now is unbalance but I'm sure that can be applied to other music forms also.

The NBA issue i think is stupid, and as the demographics of this country change i believe it will become less of a issue.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

_Destruction_ said:


> Dont bother with that dipshit.He's been sending me threatening black power private messages.I alerted the admin to what he is doing.


Thanks for the warning Destruction. I'll keep an eye out for that. As far as the whole "Black Power" drivel goes, where do you suppose he gets that stuff from? This same typical Hip Hop generation garbage that says stuff like President Bush knocked down the towers (Jada Kiss), it's a white man's world, the system made me a thug, and etc. 

It's a shame that more people won't follow a positive smart guy like a Russell Simmons type or even the current Master P who has totally changed his image and is trying to get others to do the same. I remember meeting Master P in like 1999 when he was BIG STUFF at the time. He was a really cool dude and down to earth. And seeing how he threw away his gold teeth, dresses differently, and promotes a completely different way of thinking is very refreshing and nice to see. That is what the hip hop industry needs and I commend him for doing that knowing a lot of these clowns will and already have called him a sell out for it. 50 Cent did for no reason, and just thinking of that just reinforces another reason why I hope I don't ever have to see his ugly mug around the UFC ever at all.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Red Tex said:


> Thanks for the warning Destruction. I'll keep an eye out for that. As far as the whole "Black Power" drivel goes, where do you suppose he gets that stuff from? This same typical Hip Hop generation garbage that says stuff like President Bush knocked down the towers (Jada Kiss), it's a white man's world, the system made me a thug, and etc.
> 
> It's a shame that more people won't follow a positive smart guy like a Russell Simmons type or even the current Master P who has totally changed his image and is trying to get others to do the same.


Why don't you ask "destruction" to post the two and only message i sent to him. Lets see if it lines up with his lies that you seem to be falling for.

and who cares about jadakiss and the towers? He wasn't the only person with that opinion which did not start in the hip hop community. Also Russell support artist being allow to express whatever they are feelng at the time.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

69nites said:


> tupac would strongly disagree with you. in fact he didn't refer to himself as a musician but a ghetto poet.
> 
> I know I'm so ignorant. Apparently so was one of the pioneers and one of the most influential rappers in history ::shrugs::


Yup, Tupac making a comment proves that hip hop is not music...:confused03:



Red Tex said:


> To Xitup and Waddupfool, just so both of you know I'm not some ignorant fool who is just kicking dirt on rap music without knowing anything about it. I grew up on a ton of hip hop and it used to be the main genre of music that I listened to. I didn't just leave rap music alone, rap music left me and every other fan of it behind when it stopped caring about creativity and what is was started out as.


So you got lazy and couldn't be bothered to seek out decent, intelligent hip hop? That's your problem mate.
Every genre is mostly shit - or do you think that only the best rock/country/blues/metal/emo/electro/whatever get's played in mainstream media?
Face it, it's all shit, if you want the good stuff you quite often have to look for it yourself.



Buckingham said:


> No it's called hip hop. Hip hop>>> any other music in the last 200 years.


I wouldn't agree with that at all.


p.s. moaning about the commercialisation of hip hop then praising Russel Simmons is the funniest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Damone said:


> Hell, even Q-Tip's solo "Amplified" had some really solid tracks, like Things U Do and Let's Ride.


Vivrant thing was a great song, too! Better yet J Dilla produced it and he was an amazing beat maker.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Yup, Tupac making a comment proves that hip hop is not music...:confused03:
> 
> 
> So you got lazy and couldn't be bothered to seek out decent, intelligent hip hop? That's your problem mate.
> ...


Lazy? Lol! So I'm to blame because I have to find needles out of hay stacks now days to find good hip hop that can be complimented? Well you can take your time to find those needles. I'll be fine listening to my old school stuff from the golden days mate 

And Russell Simmons at least knows how to walk around and speak like an intelligent individual. He doesn't have to act like he is toughest guy on the planet or wear 10 pounds of diamonds and jewlery to try and get his "Street Cred" and respect like many of these other guys. At least Russell sets the bar high for how to carry yourself. Russell Simmons put out some of hip hop's best acts and respectable ones for years and years. Def Jam was responsible for the HUGE RISE of hip hop going back to the RUN DMC days when it was in good fun and about artists that actually had talent and ryme skills. 

You can applaud Dana White for bringing in 50 Cent and his boys all you want and be proud if you will. Just don't let me hear you complaining when Soulja Boy and T-Pain are performing before the main event soon.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

XitUp said:


> Yup, Tupac making a comment proves that hip hop is not music...:confused03:
> 
> 
> So you got lazy and couldn't be bothered to seek out decent, intelligent hip hop? That's your problem mate.
> ...


what he described was a description of poetry and can be found in any poetry reading anywhere.

replace the gentle jazz in the background of most poetry readings with "beats" and vuala rap.

A musician makes music. Poets sometimes speak their poetry over music. Like for example what rappers do.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Red Tex said:


> And Russell Simmons at least knows how to walk around and speak like an intelligent individual. He doesn't have to act like he is toughest guy on the planet or wear 10 pounds of diamonds and jewlery to try and get his "Street Cred" and respect like many of these other guys. At least Russell sets the bar high for how to carry yourself.


Do you feel the same way about a Mick Jagger?


Anyway back on topic. I can't see where Dana is going with this, you would think he would go after someone with a little more buzz.


----------



## vexred (Jun 9, 2008)

Xitup just wondering if you could name 2 or 3 'decent, intelligent hip hop' groups or rappers for me to check out. cheers


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

Know what should happen? They should send 50 cents and those other gay ass rappers like jadakiss into the cage so we cant watch them get the shit beat out of them.That would be quality entertainment


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

Red Tex said:


> Are you seriously saying that Hip Hop is better than any other genre of music in the last 200 years? Lol!
> 
> Rap, hip hop, call it what you want, the industry has gone down the toilet. It isn't what it used to be when it was first introduced with great artists like Kurtis Blow, Run DMC, EPMD, Big Daddy Kane, MC Lyte, who all rapped about a lot of positive issues about poor communities and struggles that the black communities were facing. many of them rapped about staying off of crack and enabling themselves and promoted creativity at it's best.
> 
> ...



First of all, Rap/hip hop didn't start off as political talk or as a positive uplifting form or music. It started off as fun party music. Very non lyrical, non up lifting, and really was just about fun.

Secondly, whats with this notion that talking about positive issues and uplifting issues automatically makes one better at music? 50 cents first album GRODT was far from up lifting and positive and yet it is a damn near classic album. Eminem rapping about how much he hates his momma is not an uplifting or positive record and yet its a classic song. Some of the best records ever made have zero positive or up lifting meaning behind it at all. That has little to do with anything. Now a days there is dance records, love songs, songs about money, songs about sex, political records, and street records. Its not all just about one thing, it a mixture of things and new artist bringing different things to the table. Most of what they bring to the table isn't positive but we don't live in a positive world.

EDIT: And by the way, all the sh*t you said about the "hip hop crowds" being fans of MMA is BS. So you don't think the UFC should have fans of current hip hop as people buying there tickets and pay per views? Lol GTFOH. Also, the hip hop image hasn't killed a thing in the NBA and David stern isn't trying to distance the league from hip hop at all. If he was then they wouldn't constantly play current hip hop tracks before and during games. 



> And Russell Simmons at least knows how to walk around and speak like an intelligent individual.


So do a lot of other rappers. TI, 50 cent, Ludacris, Nelly, Jay-z, Nas, Jeezy, ect....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Waddup Fool said:


> Now a days there is dance records, love songs, songs about money, songs about sex, political records, and street records. Its not all just about one thing, it a mixture of things and new artist bringing different things to the table. Most of what they bring to the table isn't positive but we don't live in a positive world.


Exactly, none of these genres of music existed before recently. :confused02:




> So do a lot of other rappers. TI, 50 cent, Ludacris, Nelly, Jay-z, Nas, Jeezy, ect....


I have never heard Nelly or for that matter most of these guys besides Nas say anything intelligent.


----------



## Red Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Waddup Fool said:


> So do a lot of other rappers. TI, 50 cent,Nelly, Jeezy, ect....


I would have been happy to rebuttal a lot of this at first, but as soon as I got down to the end is where it went way down hill. 

TI, 50 Cent, Jeezy speak intelligently???? :laugh:

You lost all credibility with me on this subject on that note.You just don't get it.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

in the first video, dana sez something about scott ferral ...do they have beef with each other?


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Exactly, none of these genres of music existed before recently. :confused02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not listing genres of music I was listing topics that current rappers rap about.

If Nas one of the only rappers you have ever heard speak intelligently then you haven't heard many rappers speak. 



Red Tex said:


> I would have been happy to rebuttal a lot of this at first, but as soon as I got down to the end is where it went way down hill.
> 
> TI, 50 Cent, Jeezy speak intelligently???? :laugh:
> 
> You lost all credibility with me on this subject on that note.You just don't get it.


How don't I get it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P_m28I6ZqE <<<<<<TI speaking to the boys and Girls club.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf6IECYNUEM <<<<<<<Young Jeezy on CNN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO4ZtAW4BJs&feature=related <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<50 Speaking about whether America is ready for a black president and Bill orielly


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Waddup Fool said:


> I'm not listing genres of music I was listing topics that current rappers rap about.


dance records - Humpty Hump, The Humpty Dance
love songs - LL Cool J, I Need Love
songs about money - Wu Tang Clan, C.R.E.A.M. 
songs about sex - Salt N' Peppa, Push It
political records - Public Enemy, Fight The Power
street records - Wu Tang Clan, C.R.E.A.M. (again!)

That's a good point though.



> If Nas one of the only rappers you have ever heard speak intelligently then you haven't heard many rappers speak.


That's not what I said, out of the list of rappers you put down, he was the only one I heard say something intelligent.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> dance records - Humpty Hump, The Humpty Dance
> love songs - LL Cool J, I Need Love
> songs about money - Wu Tang Clan, C.R.E.A.M.
> songs about sex - Salt N' Peppa, Push It
> ...


We can make the same list for current hip hop. 

Dance records- Unk, show out
love song- Yung berg, the business
Songs about Money- Lil wayne, got money
Songs about sex- Plies, Bust it baby
Political records- Young Jeezy, Crazy world
Street Records- Khaled and a bunch of other people, im so hood



> That's not what I said, out of the list of rappers you put down, he was the only one I heard say something intelligent.


Sorry I misunderstood.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm having some trouble getting your point. On another note, is it sad that I don't know who most of the artists you listed are? By the way, Lil' Wayne is the worst thing to happen to rap music since Biggie and 2Pac got shot.


----------



## Waddup Fool (May 27, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I'm having some trouble getting your point. On another note, is it sad that I don't know who most of the artists you listed are? By the way, Lil' Wayne is the worst thing to happen to rap music since Biggie and 2Pac got shot.


My point is hip hop doesn't just talk about one thing. Current hip hop gets generalized as people just rapping about money when that is not the case. Current hip hop is not much different then past hip hop when it comes down to the subject matter. Just like people can make a list of past time periods naming different artist/songs in different subject categories, you can do the same for current music. Its the same subject matter from different perspectives from a new generation..But of course every time something in hip hop gets told from a new prospective people want to say hip hop is dead. Nas said it in 06, Common said over 10 years prior in 94.

Lil wayne is by no means as good as he says or thinks he is, but he also isn't as bad for hip hop as his critics claim him to be.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> I could definitely do without hearing more of 50 Cent's music.


I 2nd that.

"Kurtis Blow, Run DMC, EPMD, Big Daddy Kane, MC Lyte" What do you wanna do listen to the same old school rappers your whole life? Its called evolution, I'm sorry but if everyone stuck with the old school type flow that all these artists you listed use, rap would be very boring. Main stream rap is currently trash, but so is main stream music in general, not just rap. You probably just don't know much about rap music in general, because it sounds like you haven't paid any attention to it since the 80's. There has never been a lack in quality rap music, ever. If you take the time to look, you will find quality...chances are there is a ton of good shit from your city alone that you don't even know about.



Waddup Fool said:


> My point is hip hop doesn't just talk about one thing. Current hip hop gets generalized as people just rapping about money when that is not the case.


I agree with this 100 percent, the only people who think that are people who don't even listen to rap. Like my parents.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

cornbread, you mean Digital Underground. They're spunky, they like their oatmeal lumpy, they're sick with this straight gangsta mack. Or something.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> cornbread, you mean Digital Underground. They're spunky, they like their oatmeal lumpy, they're sick with this straight gangsta mack. Or something.


But sometimes they get ridiculous... LOL oh man swp, I still can't rep you but that deff deserves it! Good call on the Digital Underground :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

this song makes me gig around shakin my rump. Before I drink a bottle of Hennesy ya got on your shelf.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Red Tex said:


> Lazy? Lol! So I'm to blame because I have to find needles out of hay stacks now days to find good hip hop that can be complimented? Well you can take your time to find those needles. I'll be fine listening to my old school stuff from the golden days mate


Yes. If you only listen to what the mainstream media and the industry tell you to listen to you are lazy.



> And Russell Simmons at least knows how to walk around and speak like an intelligent individual. He doesn't have to act like he is toughest guy on the planet or wear 10 pounds of diamonds and jewlery to try and get his "Street Cred" and respect like many of these other guys. At least Russell sets the bar high for how to carry yourself. Russell Simmons put out some of hip hop's best acts and respectable ones for years and years. Def Jam was responsible for the HUGE RISE of hip hop going back to the RUN DMC days when it was in good fun and about artists that actually had talent and ryme skills.


I like Russell Simmons, I never said I didn't. I just pointed out that it's silly to moan about the commercialisation of hip hop then praise him because he has made millions off it.



> You can applaud Dana White for bringing in 50 Cent and his boys all you want and be proud if you will. Just don't let me hear you complaining when Soulja Boy and T-Pain are performing before the main event soon.


Are you trying your best to sound stupid? When did I praise Dana for this? I don't like $0.5, I was just pointing out that you were making a daft statement about hip hop.



vexred said:


> Xitup just wondering if you could name 2 or 3 'decent, intelligent hip hop' groups or rappers for me to check out. cheers


Off the top of my head:
Plan B
Roots Manuva
Braintax

All UK hip hop for you. Lots of people don't like Braintax because he has a Yorkshire accent, but I like him for not trying to pretend he's from some place else.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus this is a battle in futility...

How are you guys seriously arguing about the relative musical value of different kinds of music and particular artists? It's all completely subjective. There is no debate possible.

Hey, let's start a debate about what is the best color. I say dark blue. If anyone says I am wrong, they are full of crap.

Wait no, how about we debate what the best type of food is. I say Italian...

This is dumb.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Here you go guys, 50 cent is featured on the UFC home page. www.ufc.com


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll pay 5 more bucks, Dana, if I never have to hear one of his craptacular screeds some severly disturbed people call "music" during a UFC event.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Terrible song.


----------

